# Beautiful marriage of media, music and Scripture



## panta dokimazete (Jan 13, 2007)

I found this on Google video - and was just blown away by the beauty of the music that Mozart composed with his Requiem, what a blessing that this music, along with the resources of the Internet, which has so much drivel, can be turned to such a God glorifying, Scripture-rich purpose.

Link here (shamelessly to our church's blog) 

Blessings!


----------

